# hplip help PLEASE  **SOLVED**

## todd93

Hi, all, I'm having some serious trouble with HPLIP, I've never gotten it to work, now I'm closer than I've ever been, but it still doesn't want to work. Now when I run hp-check, I get the following:

```
 # hp-check

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 1.7.4a)

Dependency/Version Check Utility ver. 5.3

Copyright (c) 2001-7 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

---------------

| SYSTEM INFO |

---------------

Basic system information:

Linux localhost 2.6.23-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Oct 12 01:04:11 CDT 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Detected distro (/etc/issue):

gentoo 1.12.10

Detected distro (lsb_release):

Gentoo 1.12.10 (n/a)

Currently installed HPLIP version...

HPLIP 1.7.4a currently installed in '/usr/share/hplip'.

Current contents of '/etc/hp/hplip.conf' file:

# hplip.conf

[hpiod]

# port=0 (dynamic IP port)

port=2208

[hpssd]

# port=0 (dynamic IP port)

port=2207

[hplip]

version=1.7.4a

jdprobe=0

[dirs]

home=/usr/share/hplip

run=/var/run

ppd=/usr/share/ppd/HP

ppdbase=/usr/share/ppd

doc=/usr/share/doc/hplip-1.7.4a

# Following values are determined at configure time and cannot be changed.

[configure]

network-build=1

pp-build=1

gui-build=1

scanner-build=1

fax-build=0

cups11-build=0

installinitd=

chkconfig=

internal-tag=1.7.4.13

HPLIP running?

Yes, HPLIP is running (OK).

HPOJ running?

No, HPOJ is not running (OK).

Checking Python version...

OK, version 2.5.1 installed

Checking PyQt version...

OK, version 3.17 installed.

Checking SIP version...

OK, Version 4.7.1 installed

----------------

| DEPENDENCIES |

----------------

 

Checking for dependency libcrypto - OpenSSL cryptographic library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency SANE - Scanning library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency GhostScript - PostScript and PDF language interpreter and previewer...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency libjpeg - JPEG library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency libpthread - POSIX threads library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency make - GNU make utility to maintain groups of programs...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency python-devel - Python development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency Reportlab - PDF library for Python...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency PyQt - Qt interface for Python...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency cups-devel- Common Unix Printing System development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency ppdev - Parallel port support kernel module....

error: Not found!

This is an OPTIONAL dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly.

Checking for dependency libusb - USB library...
```

Then it goes through an infinite incursion.

I have an HP PSC 1610v printer/scanner, I know the printer works well, I can print the CUPS test page flawlessly, but I need it to be able to print, I've searched and searched, and need help, serious help, can anybody help me?

Thanks

ToddLast edited by todd93 on Sat Oct 27, 2007 1:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## StifflerStealth

What are the use flags that you used to compile cups and hplip? We will start there and work our way forwards.  :Smile:  I use hplip, so I hope I can help.

----------

## todd93

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> What are the use flags that you used to compile cups and hplip? We will start there and work our way forwards.  I use hplip, so I hope I can help.

 

Thank you so much for replying, I've been having an awful time with this! I will post the output of emerge -pv cups first, then I will do the same for hplip

```
 # emerge -pv cups

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.2.12-r1  USE="X dbus jpeg ldap nls pam png ssl tiff -php -ppds -samba -slp" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

```
 # emerge -pv hplip

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-1.7.4a-r2  USE="X cups foomaticdb parport ppds qt3 scanner snmp -fax" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Once again I appreciate you replying to my post, I'm sure this can be worked out, and I'll hopefully be printing soon.

Todd

----------

## todd93

**Bump**

----------

## EzInKy

todd93, in your original post you said:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I have an HP PSC 1610v printer/scanner, I know the printer works well, I can print the CUPS test page flawlessly, but I need it to be able to print...
> 
> 

 

Forgive me if I'm being dense, but if you can print the CUPS test page flawlessly then what is the problem?

----------

## todd93

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

> todd93, in your original post you said:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> I have an HP PSC 1610v printer/scanner, I know the printer works well, I can print the CUPS test page flawlessly, but I need it to be able to print...
> ...

 

Well, the problem is I can't get hp-setup to work. hplip will not install my printer so I can't print or scan anything in Gentoo. I can understand the confusion, because you would think that if it can print a CUPS test page, then it would be nothing to use hplip, but it won't do it. So, like I said, I can't print anything that I need to print in Gentoo. Unless you would happen to know a work around, I can live without scanning. I can go into windoze if I want to do that.

----------

## EzInKy

 *todd93 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well, the problem is I can't get hp-setup to work. hplip will not install my printer so I can't print or scan anything in Gentoo. I can understand the confusion, because you would think that if it can print a CUPS test page, then it would be nothing to use hplip, but it won't do it. So, like I said, I can't print anything that I need to print in Gentoo. Unless you would happen to know a work around, I can live without scanning. I can go into windoze if I want to do that.
> 
> 

 

My experience has been that the best way to setup a printer is through the cups interface at http://localhost:631. This has been true for Gentoo as well as Debian and Ubuntu. The trick is to get cups to pick the correct driver, which it doesn't always do by default. Browse there, delete your printer if it is listed and then try "add printer". If your model is a usb one then be sure to pick the appropriate hp usb driver for your model. For scanning try adding "hpaio" at the end of /etc/sane.d/dll.conf and run sane-find-scanner from the commandline or use the xsane gui.

----------

## todd93

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

>  *todd93 wrote:*   
> 
> Well, the problem is I can't get hp-setup to work. hplip will not install my printer so I can't print or scan anything in Gentoo. I can understand the confusion, because you would think that if it can print a CUPS test page, then it would be nothing to use hplip, but it won't do it. So, like I said, I can't print anything that I need to print in Gentoo. Unless you would happen to know a work around, I can live without scanning. I can go into windoze if I want to do that.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ok, I did that, it finds my scanner, but won't scan, not too concerned about that, but my problem is printing documents from like say open office. First of all the open office printer administration acts like it installs my printer, but it does not work. and when I use the lpr command, it gives me the following error:

```
$ lpr standing.odt 

lpr: Error - scheduler not responding!
```

I know I am getting very annoying with this, but I was a Fedora user until I got sick of that, so I'm still learning the ways of Gentoo. I really appreciate your help with this.

Todd

----------

## EzInKy

Okay, so you have it set up with cups and it is identified by sane...that's a start anyway B-)

I don't use Open Office so I don't know if I can help you there. Have you tried to print from Firefox? What desktop are you using? KDE has a fairly intuitive printer setup manager.

----------

## todd93

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

> Okay, so you have it set up with cups and it is identified by sane...that's a start anyway B-)
> 
> I don't use Open Office so I don't know if I can help you there. Have you tried to print from Firefox? What desktop are you using? KDE has a fairly intuitive printer setup manager.

 

Interesting you should mention that, I have been using gnome all this time, hadn't really looked much at KDE. So, I logged into it earlier and I think I like it. There are a few problems that I'm having with KDE, so let me try to work those out and get back to you on this, I think I might make it my default environment.

Thanks

Todd

----------

## P J

Did you now install your printer with cups web interface? At least my printer (hp 3420) is twice in cups' device list. One of them is direct connection to printer and second is connection trough hplip. In my experience connection trough hplip works better (and all hplip's features work with it) . Does hplip find your printer (does it appear in hp-setup)?

----------

## jstead1

What happens when you try to run hp-setup?

(You generally need to run it as root.)

Do you get errors?

----------

## todd93

 *jstead1 wrote:*   

> What happens when you try to run hp-setup?
> 
> (You generally need to run it as root.)
> 
> Do you get errors?

 

Well, honestly, right now my CUPS is broken, plus I'm working on emerging KDE, I will be trying this again in a day or so

Thanks

Todd

----------

## todd93

Okay, now my CUPS won't come up in a browser at http://localhost:631/

I don't know what the problem is, I've tried stopping and restarting cupsd, re-emerging, not sure why, but it's giving me a 404 not found error. This is starting to make more of my hair fall out! Any ideas? I will post the output of my /etc/cups/cupsd.conf here for info 

```
# CUPS configuration file, generated by CUPS configuration tool.

# This tool is part of KDEPrint, the printing framework for KDE

# since version 2.2.2 and is used by the CUPS supporting module

# in KDEPrint. The predecessors to KDEPrint in former KDE releases

# were KUPS and QtCUPS; they are deprecated and no longer maintained.

#

# Author: Michael Goffioul 

#

# Web site: http://printing.kde.org/

#

########################################################################

#                                                                      #

# This is the CUPS configuration file.  If you are familiar with       #

# Apache or any of the other popular web servers, we've followed the   #

# same format.  Any configuration variable used here has the same      #

# semantics as the corresponding variable in Apache.  If we need       #

# different functionality then a different name is used to avoid       #

# confusion...                                                         #

#                                                                      #

########################################################################

#

# Server

# Server name (ServerName)

# 

# The hostname of your server, as advertised to the world.

# By default CUPS will use the hostname of the system.

# 

# To set the default server used by clients, see the client.conf file.

# 

# ex: myhost.domain.com

#

#ServerName myhost.domain.com

# Server administrator (ServerAdmin)

# 

# The email address to send all complaints or problems to.

# By default CUPS will use "root@hostname".

# 

# ex: root@myhost.com

#

#ServerAdmin root@your.domain.com

# Classification (Classification)

# 

# The classification level of the server.  If set, this

# classification is displayed on all pages, and raw printing is disabled.

# The default is the empty string.

# 

# ex: confidential

#

#Classification classified

Classification none

# Allow overrides (ClassifyOverride)

# 

# Whether to allow users to override the classification

# on printouts. If enabled, users can limit banner pages to before or

# after the job, and can change the classification of a job, but cannot

# completely eliminate the classification or banners.

# 

# The default is off.

#

#ClassifyOverride off

# Default character set (DefaultCharset)

# 

# The default character set to use. If not specified,

# defaults to utf-8.  Note that this can also be overridden in

# HTML documents...

# 

# ex: utf-8

#

#DefaultCharset utf-8

DefaultCharset UTF-8

# Default language (DefaultLanguage)

# 

# The default language if not specified by the browser.

# If not specified, the current locale is used.

# 

# ex: en

#

#DefaultLanguage en

DefaultLanguage en

# Printcap file (Printcap)

# 

# The name of the printcap file.  Default is no filename.

# Leave blank to disable printcap file generation.

# 

# ex: /etc/printcap

#

#Printcap /etc/printcap

Printcap /etc/printcap

PrintcapFormat BSD

# Security

# Remote root user (RemoteRoot)

# 

# The name of the user assigned to unauthenticated accesses

# from remote systems.  By default "remroot".

# 

# ex: remroot

#

#RemoteRoot remroot

RemoteRoot remroot

# System group (SystemGroup)

# 

# The group name for "System" (printer administration)

# access.  The default varies depending on the operating system, but

# will be sys, system, or root (checked for in that order).

# 

# ex: lpadmin

#

#SystemGroup lpadmin

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Encryption certificate (ServerCertificate)

# 

# The file to read containing the server's certificate.

# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.crt".

# 

# ex: /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

#

#ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

# Encryption key (ServerKey)

# 

# The file to read containing the server's key.

# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.key".

# 

# ex: /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

#

#ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

# Access permissions

#

# Access permissions for each directory served by the scheduler.

# Locations are relative to DocumentRoot...

#

# AuthType: the authorization to use:

#

#    None   - Perform no authentication

#    Basic  - Perform authentication using the HTTP Basic method.

#    Digest - Perform authentication using the HTTP Digest method.

#

#    (Note: local certificate authentication can be substituted by

#           the client for Basic or Digest when connecting to the

#           localhost interface)

#

# AuthClass: the authorization class; currently only Anonymous, User,

# System (valid user belonging to group SystemGroup), and Group

# (valid user belonging to the specified group) are supported.

#

# AuthGroupName: the group name for "Group" authorization.

#

# Order: the order of Allow/Deny processing.

#

# Allow: allows access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address, or

# network.

#

# Deny: denies access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address, or

# network.

#

# Both "Allow" and "Deny" accept the following notations for addresses:

#

#     All

#     None

#     *.domain.com

#     .domain.com

#     host.domain.com

#     nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm

#

# The host and domain address require that you enable hostname lookups

# with "HostNameLookups On" above.

#

# Encryption: whether or not to use encryption; this depends on having

# the OpenSSL library linked into the CUPS library and scheduler.

#

# Possible values:

#

#     Always       - Always use encryption (SSL)

#     Never        - Never use encryption

#     Required     - Use TLS encryption upgrade

#     IfRequested  - Use encryption if the server requests it

#

# The default value is "IfRequested".

#

#<Location [resource_name]>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#

## Anonymous access (default)

#AuthType None

#

## Require a username and password (Basic authentication)

#AuthType Basic

#AuthClass User

#

## Require a username and password (Digest/MD5 authentication)

#AuthType Digest

#AuthClass User

#

## Restrict access to local domain

#Order Deny,Allow

#Deny From All

#Allow From .mydomain.com

#

## Use encryption if requested

#Encryption IfRequested

#</Location>

<Location />

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order allow,deny

Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin>

Encryption Required

Satisfy All

Order allow,deny

Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

AuthType Basic

Require user @SYSTEM

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order allow,deny

Allow localhost

</Location>

# Network

# Hostname lookups (HostNameLookups)

# 

# Whether or not to do lookups on IP addresses to get a

# fully-qualified hostname.  This defaults to Off for performance reasons...

# 

# ex: On

#

#HostNameLookups On

HostnameLookups Off

# Keep alive (KeepAlive)

# 

# Whether or not to support the Keep-Alive connection

# option.  Default is on.

# 

# ex: On

#

#KeepAlive On

KeepAlive On

# Keep-alive timeout (KeepAliveTimeout)

# 

# The timeout (in seconds) before Keep-Alive connections are

# automatically closed.  Default is 60 seconds.

# 

# ex: 60

#

#KeepAliveTimeout 60

KeepAliveTimeout 60

# Max clients (MaxClients)

# 

# Controls the maximum number of simultaneous clients that

# will be handled.  Defaults to 100.

# 

# ex: 100

#

#MaxClients 100

MaxClients 100

# Max request size (MaxRequestSize)

# 

# Controls the maximum size of HTTP requests and print files.

# Set to 0 to disable this feature (defaults to 0).

# 

# ex: 0

#

#MaxRequestSize 0

MaxRequestSize 0m

# Client timeout (Timeout)

# 

# The timeout (in seconds) before requests time out.  Default is 300 seconds.

# 

# ex: 300

#

#Timeout 300

Timeout 300

# Listen to (Port/Listen)

# 

# Ports/addresses that are listened to.  The default port 631 is reserved

# for the Internet Printing Protocol (IPP) and is what is used here.

# 

# You can have multiple Port/Listen lines to listen to more than one

# port or address, or to restrict access.

# 

# Note: Unfortunately, most web browsers don't support TLS or HTTP Upgrades

# for encryption.  If you want to support web-based encryption you will

# probably need to listen on port 443 (the "HTTPS" port...).

# 

# ex: 631, myhost:80, 1.2.3.4:631

#

#    Port 80

#    Port 631

#    Listen hostname

#    Listen hostname:80

#    Listen hostname:631

#    Listen 1.2.3.4

#    Listen 1.2.3.4:631

#

#Port 631

Listen *:631

# Log

# Access log (AccessLog)

# 

# The access log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/access_log".

# 

# You can also use the special name syslog to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

# 

# ex: /var/log/cups/access_log

#

#AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

# Error log (ErrorLog)

# 

# The error log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/error_log".

# 

# You can also use the special name syslog to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

# 

# ex: /var/log/cups/error_log

#

#ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

# Page log (PageLog)

# 

# The page log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/page_log".

# 

# You can also use the special name syslog to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

# 

# ex: /var/log/cups/page_log

#

#PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

# Max log size (MaxLogSize)

# 

# Controls the maximum size of each log file before they are

# rotated.  Defaults to 1048576 (1MB).  Set to 0 to disable log rotating.

# 

# ex: 1048576

#

#MaxLogSize 0

MaxLogSize 1m

# Log level (LogLevel)

# 

# Controls the number of messages logged to the ErrorLog

# file and can be one of the following:

# 

#     debug2:     Log everything.

#     debug:     Log almost everything.

#     info:      Log all requests and state changes.

#     warn:      Log errors and warnings.

#     error:     Log only errors.

#     none:      Log nothing.

# 

# ex: info

#

#LogLevel info

LogLevel info

# Jobs

# Preserve job history (PreserveJobHistory)

# 

# Whether or not to preserve the job history after a

# job is completed, canceled, or stopped.  Default is Yes.

# 

# ex: Yes

#

#PreserveJobHistory Yes

PreserveJobHistory On

# Preserve job files (PreserveJobFiles)

# 

# Whether or not to preserve the job files after a

# job is completed, canceled, or stopped.  Default is No.

# 

# ex: No

#

#PreserveJobFiles No

PreserveJobFiles Off

# Auto purge jobs (AutoPurgeJobs)

# 

# Automatically purge jobs when not needed for quotas.

# Default is No.

#

#AutoPurgeJobs No

AutoPurgeJobs No

# Max jobs (MaxJobs)

# 

# Maximum number of jobs to keep in memory (active and completed).

# Default is 0 (no limit).

#

#MaxJobs 0

MaxJobs 0

# Max jobs per printer (MaxJobsPerPrinter)

# 

# The MaxJobsPerPrinter directive controls the maximum number of active

# jobs that are allowed for each printer or class. Once a printer or class

# reaches the limit, new jobs will be rejected until one of the active jobs

# is completed, stopped, aborted, or canceled.

# 

# Setting the maximum to 0 disables this functionality.

# Default is 0 (no limit).

# 

#

#MaxJobsPerPrinter 0

MaxJobsPerPrinter 0

# Max jobs per user (MaxJobsPerUser)

# 

# The MaxJobsPerUser directive controls the maximum number of active

# jobs that are allowed for each user. Once a user reaches the limit, new

# jobs will be rejected until one of the active jobs is completed, stopped,

# aborted, or canceled.

# 

# Setting the maximum to 0 disables this functionality.

# Default is 0 (no limit).

# 

#

#MaxJobsPerUser 0

MaxJobsPerUser 0

# Filter

# User (User)

# 

# The user the server runs under.  Normally this

# must be lp, however you can configure things for another user

# as needed.

# 

# Note: the server must be run initially as root to support the

# default IPP port of 631.  It changes users whenever an external

# program is run...

# 

# ex: lp

#

#User lp

User lp

# Group (Group)

# 

# The group the server runs under.  Normally this

# must be lpadmin, however you can configure things for another

# group as needed.

# 

# ex: lpadmin

#

#Group lpadmin

Group lpadmin

# RIP cache (RIPCache)

# 

# The amount of memory that each RIP should use to cache

# bitmaps.  The value can be any real number followed by "k" for

# kilobytes, "m" for megabytes, "g" for gigabytes, or "t" for tiles

# (1 tile = 256x256 pixels).  Defaults to "8m" (8 megabytes).

# 

# ex: 8m

#

#RIPCache 8m

RIPCache 8m

# Filter limit (FilterLimit)

# 

# Sets the maximum cost of all job filters that can be run

# at the same time.  A limit of 0 means no limit.  A typical job may need

# a filter limit of at least 200; limits less than the minimum required

# by a job force a single job to be printed at any time.

# 

# The default limit is 0 (unlimited).

# 

# ex: 200

#

#FilterLimit 0

FilterLimit 0

# Directories

# Data directory (DataDir)

# 

# The root directory for the CUPS data files.

# By default /usr/share/cups.

# 

# ex: /usr/share/cups

#

#DataDir /usr/share/cups

DataDir /usr/share/cups

# Document directory (DocumentRoot)

# 

# The root directory for HTTP documents that are served.

# By default the compiled-in directory.

# 

# ex: /usr/share/cups/doc

#

#DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/doc

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/doc

# Font path (FontPath)

# 

# The path to locate all font files (currently only for pstoraster).

# By default /usr/share/cups/fonts.

# 

# ex: /usr/share/cups/fonts

#

#FontPath /usr/share/cups/fonts

# Request directory (RequestRoot)

# 

# The directory where request files are stored.

# By default /var/spool/cups.

# 

# ex: /var/spool/cups

#

#RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

# Server binaries (ServerBin)

# 

# The root directory for the scheduler executables.

# By default /usr/lib/cups or /usr/lib32/cups (IRIX 6.5).

# 

# ex: /usr/lib/cups

#

#ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

# Server files (ServerRoot)

# 

# The root directory for the scheduler.

# By default /etc/cups.

# 

# ex: /etc/cups

#

#ServerRoot /etc/cups

ServerRoot /etc/cups

# Temporary files (TempDir)

# 

# The directory to put temporary files in. This directory must be

# writable by the user defined above!  Defaults to "/var/spool/cups/tmp" or

# the value of the TMPDIR environment variable.

# 

# ex: /var/spool/cups/tmp

#

#TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

# Browsing

# Use browsing (Browsing)

# 

# Whether or not to listen to printer 

# information from other CUPS servers.  

# 

# 

# Enabled by default.

# 

# 

# Note: to enable the sending of browsing

# information from this CUPS server to the LAN,

# specify a valid BrowseAddress.

# 

# 

# ex: On

#

#Browsing On

Browsing On

# Browse protocols (BrowseProtocols)

# 

# Which protocols to use for browsing.  Can be

# any of the following separated by whitespace and/or commas:

# 

#     all  - Use all supported protocols.

#     cups - Use the CUPS browse protocol.

#     slp  - Use the SLPv2 protocol.

# 

# The default is cups.

# 

# Note: If you choose to use SLPv2, it is strongly recommended that

#       you have at least one SLP Directory Agent (DA) on your

#       network.  Otherwise, browse updates can take several seconds,

#       during which the scheduler will not response to client

#       requests.

#

#BrowseProtocols cups

BrowseProtocols CUPS 

# Browse port (BrowsePort)

# 

# The port used for UDP broadcasts.  By default this is

# the IPP port; if you change this you need to do it on all servers.

# Only one BrowsePort is recognized.

# 

# ex: 631

#

#BrowsePort 631

BrowsePort 631

# Browse interval (BrowseInterval)

# 

# The time between browsing updates in seconds.  Default

# is 30 seconds.

# 

# Note that browsing information is sent whenever a printer's state changes

# as well, so this represents the maximum time between updates.

# 

# Set this to 0 to disable outgoing broadcasts so your local printers are

# not advertised but you can still see printers on other hosts.

# 

# ex: 30

#

#BrowseInterval 30

BrowseInterval 30

# Browse timeout (BrowseTimeout)

# 

# The timeout (in seconds) for network printers - if we don't

# get an update within this time the printer will be removed

# from the printer list.  This number definitely should not be

# less the BrowseInterval value for obvious reasons.  Defaults

# to 300 seconds.

# 

# ex: 300

#

#BrowseTimeout 300

BrowseTimeout 300

# Browse addresses (BrowseAddress)

# 

# Specifies a broadcast address to be used.  By

# default browsing information is broadcast to all active interfaces.

# 

# Note: HP-UX 10.20 and earlier do not properly handle broadcast unless

# you have a Class A, B, C, or D netmask (i.e. no CIDR support).

# 

# ex: x.y.z.255, x.y.255.255

#

#BrowseAddress x.y.z.255

#BrowseAddress x.y.255.255

#BrowseAddress x.255.255.255

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

# Browse order (BrowseOrder)

# 

# Specifies the order of BrowseAllow/BrowseDeny comparisons.

# 

# ex: allow,deny

#

#BrowseOrder allow,deny

#BrowseOrder deny,allow

BrowseOrder allow,deny

# Implicit classes (ImplicitClasses)

# 

# Whether or not to use implicit classes.

# 

# Printer classes can be specified explicitly in the classes.conf

# file, implicitly based upon the printers available on the LAN, or

# both.

# 

# When ImplicitClasses is On, printers on the LAN with the same name

# (e.g. Acme-LaserPrint-1000) will be put into a class with the same

# name. This allows you to setup multiple redundant queues on a LAN

# without a lot of administrative difficulties.  If a user sends a

# job to Acme-LaserPrint-1000, the job will go to the first available

# queue.

# 

# Enabled by default.

#

#ImplicitClasses Off

ImplicitClasses On

# Use &quot;any&quot; classes (ImplicitAnyClasses)

# 

# Whether or not to create AnyPrinter implicit

# classes.

# 

# When ImplicitAnyClasses is On and a local queue of the same name

# exists, e.g. "printer", "printer@server1", "printer@server1", then

# an implicit class called "Anyprinter" is created instead.

# 

# When ImplicitAnyClasses is Off, implicit classes are not created

# when there is a local queue of the same name.

# 

# Disabled by default.

#

#ImplicitAnyCLasses Off

ImplicitAnyClasses Off

# Hide implicit members (HideImplicitMembers)

# 

# Whether or not to show the members of an

# implicit class.

# 

# When HideImplicitMembers is On, any remote printers that are

# part of an implicit class are hidden from the user, who will

# then only see a single queue even though many queues will be

# supporting the implicit class.

# 

# Enabled by default.

#

#HideImplicitMembers On

HideImplicitMembers Yes

# Use short names (BrowseShortNames)

# 

# Whether or not to use "short" names for remote printers

# when possible (e.g. "printer" instead of "printer@host").  Enabled by

# default.

# 

# ex: Yes

#

#BrowseShortNames Yes

BrowseShortNames Yes

# Unknown

defaultauthtype Basic

<policy default>

<limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

order deny,allow

</limit> 

<limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

authtype Basic

require user @SYSTEM

order deny,allow

</limit> 

<limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

order deny,allow

</limit> 

<limit All>

order deny,allow

</limit> 

</policy> 
```

I will also post today's error log

```
I [26/Oct/2007:10:24:59 -0500] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [26/Oct/2007:10:24:59 -0500] Saving remote.cache...

I [26/Oct/2007:10:24:59 -0500] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [26/Oct/2007:11:19:02 -0500] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

N [26/Oct/2007:11:19:02 -0500] Group and SystemGroup cannot use the same groups!

I [26/Oct/2007:11:19:02 -0500] Resetting Group to "nobody"...

I [26/Oct/2007:11:19:02 -0500] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [26/Oct/2007:11:19:02 -0500] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [26/Oct/2007:11:19:02 -0500] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [26/Oct/2007:11:19:02 -0500] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [26/Oct/2007:11:19:02 -0500] Full reload is required.

I [26/Oct/2007:11:19:02 -0500] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 0 filters...

E [26/Oct/2007:11:19:02 -0500] Filter "foomatic-rip" for printer "HP_PSC_1600_series_USB_MY5C9F22HRL0_HPLIP" not available: No such file or directory

I [26/Oct/2007:11:19:02 -0500] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [26/Oct/2007:11:19:02 -0500] Full reload complete.

I [26/Oct/2007:11:19:02 -0500] Listening to :::631 on fd 2...

I [26/Oct/2007:11:19:02 -0500] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 on fd 3...

I [26/Oct/2007:12:13:37 -0500] Installing config file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"...

I [26/Oct/2007:12:13:37 -0500] Saving remote.cache...

I [26/Oct/2007:12:13:37 -0500] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

N [26/Oct/2007:12:13:37 -0500] Group and SystemGroup cannot use the same groups!

I [26/Oct/2007:12:13:37 -0500] Resetting Group to "nobody"...

I [26/Oct/2007:12:13:37 -0500] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [26/Oct/2007:12:13:37 -0500] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [26/Oct/2007:12:13:37 -0500] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [26/Oct/2007:12:13:37 -0500] Using policy "default" as the default!

E [26/Oct/2007:12:13:37 -0500] Filter "foomatic-rip" for printer "HP_PSC_1600_series_USB_MY5C9F22HRL0_HPLIP" not available: No such file or directory

I [26/Oct/2007:12:13:37 -0500] Partial reload complete.

I [26/Oct/2007:12:13:37 -0500] Listening to :::631 on fd 2...

I [26/Oct/2007:12:13:37 -0500] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 on fd 3...

E [26/Oct/2007:12:14:21 -0500] Resume-Printer: Unauthorized

I [26/Oct/2007:12:14:21 -0500] Saving printers.conf...

I [26/Oct/2007:12:14:21 -0500] Printer "HP_PSC_1600_series_USB_MY5C9F22HRL0_HPLIP" started by "root".

I [26/Oct/2007:12:14:43 -0500] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [26/Oct/2007:12:14:43 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=19192)

E [26/Oct/2007:12:14:43 -0500] PID 19192 (/usr/lib/cups/daemon/cups-deviced) stopped with status 22!

I [26/Oct/2007:12:14:43 -0500] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [26/Oct/2007:12:19:44 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!

I [26/Oct/2007:12:19:44 -0500] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [26/Oct/2007:12:19:44 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=19202)

E [26/Oct/2007:12:19:44 -0500] PID 19202 (/usr/lib/cups/daemon/cups-deviced) stopped with status 22!

I [26/Oct/2007:12:19:44 -0500] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [26/Oct/2007:12:24:45 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!

I [26/Oct/2007:12:24:45 -0500] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [26/Oct/2007:12:24:45 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=19269)

E [26/Oct/2007:12:24:45 -0500] PID 19269 (/usr/lib/cups/daemon/cups-deviced) stopped with status 22!

I [26/Oct/2007:12:24:45 -0500] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [26/Oct/2007:12:29:46 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!

I [26/Oct/2007:12:29:46 -0500] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [26/Oct/2007:12:29:46 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=19273)

E [26/Oct/2007:12:29:46 -0500] PID 19273 (/usr/lib/cups/daemon/cups-deviced) stopped with status 22!

I [26/Oct/2007:12:29:46 -0500] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.
```

Thanks

Todd

----------

## jstead1

Wow!

That's quite a cupsd.conf.

Mine is just 4o some lines.

```
LogLevel info

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Allow remote access

Port 631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Share local printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAddress @LOCAL

DefaultAuthType Basic

<Location />

  # Allow shared printing...

  Order allow,deny

  Allow @LOCAL

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set$

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Dis$

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

```

I'm not sure what your cupsd.conf is trying to achieve, but you might want to try the default, or a simpler one to see if you can get it to work.

----------

## jstead1

You might also want to try 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

just to make sure everythings is correctly built on your system

----------

## todd93

 *jstead1 wrote:*   

> You might also want to try 
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

This is quite odd, I have tried revdep-rebuild, that was my first instinct, I've tried simpler cupsd.conf files, but I'm still getting the 404 not found error. Very odd indeed, I don't remember doing anything to CUPS to make it do this. Love the avatar btw!!

----------

## sLumpia

err, sorry. but have look at this howto ?

it work like a charm to me

----------

## P J

Maybe you should try to unmerge cups and delete all it's configs and then re-emerge it.

----------

## todd93

SUCCESS!! My problem was in CUPS the whole time!! I unmerged it, and deleted all it's .conf files and now have my printer up and running in KDE, with HPLIP setup as well!! Thank you all for your help, I really do appreciate it, you've all been so patient with me, and I am thankful, I just hope there's something I can help all of you with one day.

Todd

----------

## wmigda

Yeah, I also confirm that P J's solution works like a charm.

----------

## todd93

 *wmigda wrote:*   

> Yeah, I also confirm that P J's solution works like a charm.

 

I agree, and I have come to find out that the things that are so easily overlooked can usually cause a lot of trouble, I had unmerged CUPS a couple of times, but never deleted the cups.conf files until it was mentioned to do that. Everything works flawlessly now.

----------

